

Why the Robots Might Not Take Our Jobs After All: They Lack Common Sense - dnetesn
http://www.nytimes.com/2014/08/23/upshot/why-the-robots-might-not-take-our-jobs-after-all-they-lack-common-sense.html?ref=technology&abt=0002&abg=0

======
macarthy12
Most (american) workers lack common sense, because its be beaten out of them

------
collyw
SO do many of my co-workers.

